# Sunfish is sick



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I have another chicken who is sick after buttercup got better. Shes just standing there and I noticed poop around her vent.









Also she was just standing in the coop and she didnt eat or drink. She usually is the loudest but now she barely talks. I dont think buttercup made her sick since they maybe had different symptoms. So if anyone knows whats wrong, let me know thanks.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> I have another chicken who is sick after buttercup got better. Shes just standing there and I noticed poop around her vent.
> View attachment 42901
> 
> 
> Also she was just standing in the coop and she didnt eat or drink. She usually is the loudest but now she barely talks. I dont think buttercup made her sick since they maybe had different symptoms. So if anyone knows whats wrong, let me know thanks.


I don't know now, @lovely_chooks, I really don't. For the poop, I know pasty butt is only in chicks, and maybe the poop is just like a leftover. I don't know anything else but hope that @robin416 can help.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> I don't know now, @lovely_chooks, I really don't. For the poop, I know pasty butt is only in chicks, and maybe the poop is just like a leftover. I don't know anything else but hope that @robin416 can help.


uh yeah I hope at least one person knows


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

Give her extra water and vitamins. Poop on the feathers means she has diarrhea, which means she’s losing water. Preferably get her on electrolytes. If she completely stops eating you can make a paste out of chicken pellets and warm water and feed it to her using a syringe. To feed her you will have to gently open her beak, squeeze some onto her tongue, and let it go so she can swallow. I wish you luck.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Not sure if poop on her feathers could be anything, but like Hania said could be diarrhea. 
Not sure why she would get sick right after Buttercup got better, wish I could help but I'm not going to be much use here.


----------

